# Weekend...



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

I had the opportunity to attend an Astronomy Science related convention/seminar this weekend. We had some really great speakers from Nasa, JPL and professional astronomers from different universities discussing their latest projects relating to Gamma Ray burst and colliding Galaxies. In between exchanging theories and ideas with fellow amateur/professional astronomers my other reason for attending is pretty clear in this picture that I took... Some much needed R&R... 










We also had the opportunity to do a little observing Friday night...beautiful skies! The treat for the evening was being able to view Comet Schwassmann-Wachmann 3. This comet in actually breaking up!

Here's a picture that the Hubble telescope just captured of Comet Schwassmann-Wachmann 3...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's pretty cool. I am into astronomy myself. There is an observatory in West Texas, but it is so far away. And, there is also one locally at the university - But I already checked - they will not allow nonstudents into their observatory or their astronomy club, unfortunately.


----------

